# Aquashella - Dallas - March 30-31 - Who's going?



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

So, I just heard Rachel O'Leary aka Ms. Jinkzd mention that she'll be attending Aquashella in one of her YouTube videos.

I've never heard of this before. Anyone going? Anyone attended in the past? The Aquashella website really sucks: https://www.aquashella.com/ If anyone knows anything about this, I'd love to know more. Is there a schedule for speakers? List of vendors? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

This is a freshwater/ saltwater event so you will get a mix of both vendors. 
Sort of like the Aquatic experience.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There has been a lot of discussion about it on DFW Fish Box http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/vb4/showthread.php?42941-2019-Aquashella-Dallas


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

i'll be coming into town to see plant friends for the weekend.


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

This is a freshwater/ saltwater event so you will get a mix of both vendors. 
Sort of like the Aquatic experience.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert thefredpit screen name and I fishyjoe/imprezadude Joey are going , he bought two tickets his girlfriend can't go, so I bought here ticket going to be there all there days.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yeah for any one that doesn't know racheal had to cancel lat the last min. lenda was going to pick her up from the airport.


----------

